# Formeron



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just order some Formeron from Black Lion Research.  I've heard tons of great feedback on this product and can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome brother.
I think youll be stoked on it. The goal of course is to give us as bodybuilders and gear junkies a good strong reliable AI.
I was tired of buying an AI and having it be sugar water.
Never again will anyone have to do that.

Here is some further info regarding it. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/orbit-nutrition/157431-formeron-faq.html


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm pretty excited to give it run.  I'm sure it will prove to a staple for my cycles and pct from here on out.


----------



## bundle (Mar 12, 2012)

Skip my PM , I think I Know ---DAH,   lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Touchdown.. Got my Black Lion Research Formeron.  Damn TGB supps is fast as hell!!!  Thanks guys.  Look forward to given it a run.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Already threw a pump on.. and this stuff smells good!!


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing your feedback


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

Just wait till you start drying out.....its disturbingly acute.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

brundel said:


> Just wait till you start drying out.....its disturbingly acute.


 

I'll really be putting it through the ringer. I'm running a gram of Test e per wk, 500mg's Deca per wk, and 100mg's of Dbol ED.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

You will LOVE Formeron! It's the best AI ever, an awesome product.


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'll really be putting it through the ringer. I'm running a gram of Test e per wk, 500mg's Deca per wk, and 100mg's of Dbol ED.



Awesome.
Personally I would give it a few days at 3-4 pumps to dry you out then go to a low maintenance dose.
Up to you though.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

brundel said:


> Awesome.
> Personally I would give it a few days at 3-4 pumps to dry you out then go to a low maintenance dose.
> Up to you though.


 
We are like minded.. I did 3 pumps today.. and planned to do it tomorrow as well.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 13, 2012)

One more day and mine is here, can't wait.  I am not a fan of aromasin on cycle but love the feeling I get from Formestane.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

oufinny said:


> One more day and mine is here, can't wait. I am not a fan of aromasin on cycle but love the feeling I get from Formestane.


 

Nice.. I didn't expect to see mine until tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 13, 2012)

Orbit had its shipment delayed so it took a few days, all is good in the hood now.  Nice you have a few choices on where to get it too.  Got some Acnedren, just in time cause I am starting to break out now the cyp is kicking in.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 13, 2012)

Anybody have on cycle blood work done while using formeron?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Anybody have on cycle blood work done while using formeron?




Yes, I did, my e2 was 26 using Formeron less then a month after registering in the mid 150's using some bunk aromasin.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Day 2 
Ran 3 pumps yesterday and already hit 3 today, I'll do another dose later tonight. It's so easy to administer, no pills to swallow, no shitty tasting liquid to take... pump, rub and it's dry in a few seconds. Gyno was flared up pretty good from 100mg's of Dbol ed, so I'm hoping that in a few days the formeron will bring down the sensitivity a little. Gonna stick with 3-4 pumps per day until it dies down.


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

Yah bro just keep on it.
If its relatively new, and estro driven, the form will reduce it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yah bro just keep on it.
> If its relatively new, and estro driven, the form will reduce it.


 

It's one of those things that pops up here and there.. but I can usually get it completely reversed.  It just started to flare up last week and it's pretty mild.. mostly just the left side.  Kills me that it's always the left.  

Is there any benefit to applying the formeron directly to the chest?  I'm guessing no, and it may be a dumb question, just something I was thinking about last night.


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

there are no "site application" benefits .....but...
Different sites do absorb better and different sites do have sometimes significantly different overall effects. 

For Example:

Testosterone gel applied to the stomach gets far more aromatase activity.
Testosterone gel applied to the scrotal area gets more 5-alpha reductase activity.

SO one you see more of an estrogen elevation and the other you see more of a DHT elevation ...both with the same test gel.

Knowing that Formeron is a PH I "assume" there are different nuances regarding effect depending on application site.
This is only a theory but it would make sense.


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 14, 2012)

What's the minimum I can run it at, I don't wanna dry out to much trying to keep my shoulder working lol 1 pump eod OK or do 1 ed?


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> What's the minimum I can run it at, I don't wanna dry out to much trying to keep my shoulder working lol 1 pump eod OK or do 1 ed?



This is hard to gauge. Everyone is different.
Some guys can get away with eod or 3x a week no problem.
Just give it a big pump eod and see how it goes.


----------

